# Work Bench



## sawjunky23 (Aug 29, 2015)

I am looking for some ideas when I build a new bench. I know some of you have some well thought out and slick benches. Lets see em!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 29, 2015)

I sold several Edsal work bench tops to members here back in 2011. They retailed for around $300 and I sold them for $30 each as I recall. "Bombproof" was the word used to describe them.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 26, 2015)

These plans were what I followed when building my bench:
http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/plank-top-workbench/

I made the top using 1-1/2" thick oak butcher block and added drawers underneath it. Other than that, my leg and frame joinery is the same and unbelievably strong.


----------



## alderman (Nov 26, 2015)

Not being a carpenter I went this route. So far I've been happy with this. 
I had room to set it away from the wall to access the pegboard and shelves from the backside also. 

I opted to include the middle shelf on the bench and the shelving unit. 
I did also add some additional boards diagonally to give additional support to the top work surface. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 26, 2015)

alderman said:


> Not being a carpenter I went this route. So far I've been happy with this.
> I had room to set it away from the wall to access the pegboard and shelves from the backside also.
> 
> I opted to include the middle shelf on the bench and the shelving unit.
> ...


I opted to add the drawers underneath. The plans for the bench that I posted showed none, but I have found that drawers are really important to get rid of clutter on top and provide long-term storage.

I'ts rather amazing that Alderman and I both added lights above the bench, supported by a pegboard hutch that provides more storage for hanging tools, and in my case, bars and chains as well. Looks like I need a Pic to show what I built. Would anybody like to see one?


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 26, 2015)

yes i would


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 26, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> yes i would


OK, you are on. Let me remove the newspapers that I have covering the butcher block top here and there. Then I'll take a few Pics, overhead hutch lights on and lights off. Santa Claus has been busy these past few days. I'll leave the chain sharpener fastened and in place.


----------



## Hoowasat (Nov 26, 2015)

I made mine from two 36" wide white kitchen base cabinets attached to two pieces of 4x4 lumber, topped with a kitchen-style countertop. Fixed casters at one end and turning casters at the other to make it mobile. Have the whole thing sitting on wood blocks to raise casters off floor. White pegboard on the wall with fluorescent lights directly overhead. Vise mounted at one corner, and some pre-drilled holes for when I'm using my Dillon 550B reloader.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 26, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> yes i would


Here it is. The first picture shows the bench with the lights off and the drawers closed:




Here it is with the six CFL's, illuminated and the drawers partially open. I placed the lights about 14" apart and 3.5' above the bench top. I thought best to show a Stihl MS880 on top that I am currently restoring and placing up for sale in the near future. It gives the picture a scale:




The overall dimensions of the bench top are 29.5" deep and 99.5" long. Most of the oak butcher block top is 1.5" thick, but I surrounded it with laminated oak aprons that are 2" thick and 2-1/4"" wide. The left side overhangs the frame about 18" to accommodate the vise that is now holding the chain sharpener. The height of the top is 37", which is half of my height. If you plan to build a workbench, position the top at half your height above the floor. That is an excellent rule of thumb.

In the ShopNotes plans posted above, I followed all the frame joinery very carefully. It's the best joinery I have ever seen for a bench that a woodworker with average skills can build. The result is a frame that is so rock solid that it will never give, regardless of what you do with it. Not shown in those plans are the hutch containing the pegboard back, the overhead lights, the two electric sockets, and the switch controlling the lights. I designed those and the the four drawers myself.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 26, 2015)

nice


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 26, 2015)

here is my shop lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 26, 2015)

This one popped up on the Lexington CL today.

*Tool box / Work Bench - Industrial Made - $400 (Frankfort) *






I work for a MFG factory and was given this when we were cleaning out an area, it is a custom made work bench that was made for us;

- Drawers are roller bearing and all have adjustable inserts to organize each drawer
- Over 1" thick solid wood table top
- Built in power strip
- Built in dry erase board & adjustable shelf
- Everything is made of heavy duty material, metal, aluminum
- Adjustable Fluorescent light with 3 T8 bulbs
- Everything is adjustable from the light, to the shelves, and the drawers

It is very very heavy duty and built like a tank, it easily weighs over 250 pounds and took me and 4 other guys to move it into the garage. The top part separates from the bottom for transportation, this costs thousands of dollars and I am asking a fraction of the price. I have to move and it makes no sense to take it with me, would work for anything & any type of need you can throw at it.

http://lexington.craigslist.org/tls/5333271219.html


----------



## mesupra (Nov 26, 2015)

Bowling alley flooring if you can find it


----------



## dieselfitter (Nov 26, 2015)

I like a steel bench. I used to rebuild transmissions. Transmission benches are sloped and have a trough to drain off oil.


I built this one. It is 10 feet long, has 3/16" thick steel top. It is sloped with a trough in the rear and a 12" tall back splash. I inserted some craftsman work benches underneath. Here is another picture. That Craftsman workbench bottom was my dad's. I inherited it 40 years ago when I was 11 years old.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 27, 2015)

mesupra said:


> Bowling alley flooring if you can find it.


Lumber Liquidators has it, both oak and hard maple. Often used for professional counter tops, you can get it in 24" widths and up to 8' long. That's what I bought and then framed using heavy aprons with corners connected with box joinery. That was tricky but but well worth the time, will last forever, and is unmatched in strength.

Get those ShopNotes plans. The bench frame shown and well-illustrated in those plans is truly spectacular. This bench will never rack.


----------

